# GF14: When will the next release of gentoo be available?

## ian!

Navigation: [Gentoo Fundamentals] [Table of Contents]

Q: When will the next release of gentoo be available? 

A: New versions of install CDs do not provide existing systems with any benefits or additional features.  Dates are not specified, because they are not appropriate.  Releases will be made available when they are ready.  For users with existing systems, update cautiously with:  

```
emerge --sync && emerge -u world
```

For more information, see "Release Engineering".

 *pjp wrote:*   

> An ETA cannot be given because:Release dates are not made (only guidelines)
> 
> Users do not accept* delays when target release dates are not met -- no matter how much it is emphasized that it is a TARGET.  * aka, moan, whine, and incessantly ask "Where is it?"
> 
> Because of 2, dates stopped being published in favor of "When its ready."

 

----------

